
From Failure to Fehler - mfsch
https://boats.gitlab.io/blog/post/failure-to-fehler/
======
aazaa
> In general, for most libraries I would recommend just manually creating
> error types and implementing the Error trait for them. If this is too
> complicated, consider why your API is throwing so many different kinds of
> errors, and whether your library is doing too many things.

It may not be obvious but this is a highly contrarian take at the moment. It's
also probably the right approach in many cases.

